# Adriatic or the Caribbean



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is an item listed on e bay, and the sellers gave the following editorial
"The Adriatic has the Caribbean beat hands down. It is far prettier, far more interesting, far more secure, far more friendly, far more fun and far less expensive, has far more pleasant (and great) restaurants and for more beautiful people."
Do others have this impression, experience, how is it to cruise in the Adriatic?
Newby to cruising


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wow that poster must have a boat to charter in the adriatic.

Safe ? What is he talking about. I dont know of any unsafe places in the caribian , well I only have been to the BVI''s and USvirgin Islands. both are super safe in my opinion ( BVI more than US ) 
The south european countries are a little trickier I would think. 
Expenses ? If I compare the BVI with Southern France ( admittedly some 25 years ago ) the BVI is WAY cheaper. For 10 bucks you can get a good meal . And I doubt that France got cheaper in the last 25 years ...

Whats this bulls.... with beautiful people ? You are on a boat . if you want to see beautifull people you have to travel to Nice, Monte Carlo, St Tropez and sit in one of the street restaurants. If you even have to ask whats better in the expense acount, thats how close you gonna get to those beutiful people ...lol 

Thorsten


----------



## leonie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Carribean has predominantly American visitors. The Adriatic has predominantly European visitors. This gives them different characteristics. It depends what you prefer. 

There is less poverty in the Adriatic than the Carribean. The Adriatic islands have gorgeous little villages with stone jetties and stone houses and the locals make their own wine and the fish is always fresh. You can moor your boat in front of the cafe in the main square 2 metres from the coffee tables and right where everyone goes for their evening walk.


----------

